# Like this- report anti or pro CCW business



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://ccwhere.com/index.php

Report businesses that are anti or pro


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The one store I've seen - outside of the obvious gun shops - that was clearly pro-CCW was a furniture store in Gilbert, AZ. Unfortunately, the several times I tried to give them my business, they acted alternately like buffoons, arrogant pricks, and finally thieves.

I was relieved to see, when I was home on leave, that they were going out of business. Serves 'em right, pro-gun or not.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Texas site*

www.texas3006.com


----------

